# France - first trip abroad



## Kaytutt

We have decided we will go to France this year for two weeks, last week of August and first week of September, this will be our first trip abroad in the van so looking for tips and ideas.

We are travelling as far as Calais via the euro tunnel with caravanning friends who will be travelling on to Italy. We would like to go to the Loire valley and Dordogne areas on this trip so suggestions in and around those areas gratefully received - I'd like to visit one chateau but other than that we've no plans.

What are absolute musts in terms of equipment? We don't have refillable gas but will have two full 6kg bottles (I don't think 11kg bottles are an option), will they do us for two weeks?

We have a solar panel

We don't have a sat nav, are they essential and if so recommendations for which one would be good. Travelling in the UK we use google maps on our ipad2 for navigation

We have an ipad 2 with 3G and an iPhone 4 each. I can buy a roaming bundle for the phones but Orange weren't able to help with any roaming options for my current 1gb/£10 per month ipad contract last time we went abroad. I really would like some sort of 3G connection for the ipad

I intend to buy All the Aires France, are there any other essential publications? We will use aires and perhaps occasionally a campsite

All suggestions gratefully received


----------



## rosalan

First off for finding places to stay is certainly for me..."All the Aires...."
The weather should still mostly be warm enough to allow you to do without too much gas heating, so your gas should last out with just fridge and cooking. If you run out you could always go to a camp site and use hook-up.
All the Aires does not include Municipal camping sites, which can be a cheap alternative to Aires but they do vary a lot in what they offer and how much they charge.
If you have not travelled with your van in France before, try not to be over ambitious with distances, they can sometimes exceed your expectations.
Do not try to take all of your food with you, it will weigh a lot and is often better or the same quality and price as at home. Lidle's and Aldi in particular will be very familiar when you visit them. I would strongly suggest that you travel south via Rouen, Evreux and Chartres and possibly pay for the AutoRoute from Boulogne to the first turn off. This will allow you to get your bearings of driving on the right and to miss an awkward bit of road near Boulogne.
France the Loire and Dordogne are all delightful with too many good places to see. The Gorge du Tarne valley and the chance to kayak down the river is especially attractive to me. Others may indicate more excellent places to visit.
Perhaps a good tip would be to try and not do too much or you might just miss your holiday.

Have fun

Alan


----------



## bigfrank3

There is so much to answer with your post I will try to give a little reply on some of your topics. Someone else will be along to help out.

I would say yes you need a sat-nav. I use a Garmin and it suits me well. Get one now and practice with it. Add POIs and get used to using it.

Your gas should be enough. If you do manage to use it all go and buy a camping gaz 309 from a supermarket. Dear but at least you will have gas. Or go and buy one at a car boot near you before you go.

Get all the aires ASAP so you can look and plan. I know you won't actually go to w plan to but it will give you practice in using the sat-nav and the distances between where you plan to travel. I know it's only 2 inches on the map but................

Saumur in the Loire is a lovely town as is Chinon, Blois, Amboise. There are so many towns and villages to see you will be returning for years, as well as taking more time than 2 weeks.

Telephones- we are both on PAYG I put £10 on in June and still am in credit. So I can't advise you there. :lol: 

Thinking about your friends on the way to Italy, this year we were planning to go but as we are only planning to be away for 2 months I think we might be rushing it so perhaps will put Italy off until we have a little more time :lol: 

I'm sure you will have a fantastic time, enjoy.

Frank


----------



## cronkle

All of what Alan said plus

http://azay-le-rideau.monuments-nationaux.fr/

which is a smaller but typical chateau with a camp site and air within easy walking distance.

It would be a one day (but longish) first day drive but that would depend on how confident you are at driving in France.


----------



## Kaytutt

Thanks for all the info so far, that's great! 

I forgot to say we're also taking our dog


----------



## bigtree

First off 2 6kg gas bottles is more than enough at that time of year for 2 weeks,a sat-nav is very handy but if you are good with maps not neccesary.We didn't have sat-nav for the first 10 years doing Europe,got one in 2012 because I was going solo for quite a bit.If you feel you need it get it,if not just go and enjoy the trip.


----------



## philoaks

Top of my list would be a satnav. We've travelled Europe for many years and managed with maps for a long time but the satnav has made life so much easier. If you take a wrong turn the satnav just recalculates and sorts you out. We use a standard Tomtom and haven't seen the need to upgrade to a dedicated motorhome/caravan one. You can get a basic unit with Western Europe maps on it for under £100 and well worth it IMO!

Regards the gas, as Frank says, at that time of year the two full 6kg bottles should see you through ok.


----------



## Penquin

France is a great place to use a MH, but don't try and do too much.....

There are so many sites worth looking at that it is difficult to pin down to just a few, the Chateau at Azay le Rideau is great and makes a good day trip, Chinon is a lovely town with a castle that is massive and heavily involved in French history.....

The Dordogne is spectacular - Roque Gageac is a lovely little village beside the river, with an aire and loads of chateaux around that area (I could name 5), all worth visiting....... There are several aires around that part of the river as well as sites.....

Key point is to make broad plans only, detailed plans go out of the window on the first night IMO.......

I am happy to give any advice you want, we survived for 3 weeks plus on just over 1 6kg cylinder in the summer - using it for the fridge and for cooking and hot water, we had a spare cylinder but didn't need it. Campingaz is the most expensive way of buying LPG - so avoid if possible......

A satnav is useful, and essential if you have specific places to visit, but if you are happy to wander and o your own thing a good map is every bit as useful - the new Michelin maps are excellent and there are others you can browse through in places like Smiths and then buy from Amazon (I know it's cheeky but....) . There are also books of MH tours that can be used and many books of aires, so you are spoiled for choice.

The internet at home works well for research - the MHF Campsite database is very useful and there are numerous sites with pictures of places and aires - but if you need help, ask.

Don't forget to plan in sufficient time to get the dog vaccinated or worm treated or whatever is required before you return (we don't have a dog but lots of people on here will give advice about what is needed) and do ensure all canine paperwork is complete, copied and up to date........ that way if you lose a copy you still have the original.

Dave


----------



## Gretchibald

*Sat Nav Essential*

Samur ? Yes I thought that looked like a nice place to visit on our first trip to France. Sat Nav stopped working just as we entered the town (ariel wire pulled out) . Must have gone around the place at least three times in heavy traffic on by pass dual carriageways etc trying to find the right road in, finally seen a friendly McDonalds ,went in and used free wi fi /laptop to plot a route out. Went into town later on the scooter , much less daunting. 
The moral of this is that you don't realise how much you rely on the Sat Nav until it stops working. Nowadays we always have a back up which is pretty easy with Sat Nav on numerous devices.
Places ? Anywhere on the Vezere / Dordogne river areas, all beautiful, no need to look for Aires/campsites in advance as they are in abundance and sign posted near every village plus as you will be traveling out of season there will be plenty of room. If you like Campsites get Camping Cheques or ACSI cards before you go to get fixed rates of about £14/ night. - in my opinion well worth treating yourselves for a few nights as the campsites are mostly luxurious .


----------



## gaspode

*Re: Sat Nav Essential*



> Samur ? Yes I thought that looked like a nice place to visit on our first trip to France. Sat Nav stopped working just as we entered the town (ariel wire pulled out) . Must have gone around the place at least three times in heavy traffic.


You think you had problems? :roll:

First time we went to Saumur was on a Saturday morning and after experiencing the traffic decided to get across the river. Set the sat-nav and followed it - straight through the middle of the Saturday market.  The stallholders had to move the clothes hanging on the front of the stalls to let us through. 

So much for sat-navs. :roll:

Seriously though, it's a nice town with a decent ACSI campsite on the island in the middle of the river. In the Dordogne, I'll endorse what's already been said, stop on the aire in La Roque Gageac and then travel up the Vezere to Montignac - stunning.


----------



## pippin

Kay - the real crunch comes when you get home to UK.

All that traffic after the empty roads of France.

But above all you will wonder why you worried and planned so much!

As others have said (and more will say), when you arrive in France you are in motorhome heaven.

There are aires, municipals and (usually more expensive) commercial campsites at every turn.

Especially at that time of year you will always find somewhere to spend the night - even if it is a carpark in a small town you will be welcome.

So easy to stagger back from the crêperie after an evening meal!

Just get there and see where the road and your fancy takes you.

The dangers of driving on the "wrong" side come as you are setting off from being parked or when you are coming out of junctions.

Get the co-pilot to chorus "ON THE RIGHT!" EVERY time you do so.

Also look out for traffic lights - frequently they are suspended high over the road and difficult to spot due to the background sky.
Again, get your co-pilot trained to look out for them and shout "FEU!" in case you didn't see them.

Don't worry about roundabouts - you might think they would be difficult but they are easy peasy.

The biggest danger is when you are a pedestrian, it goes against ones instincts.
Think back to the Green Cross Code and do it twice every time you cross a road!

A bientôt!


----------



## Kaytutt

Thanks Pippin, driving on the wrong side shouldn't give us too many headaches, we've been hiring cars in Portugal for 10+ years and hubby drove to Hanover and back a few times during his Auf wiedersehen Pet days


----------



## alhod

Travelling from S Wales to the tunnel you could cross in the afternoon and make first stop near Calais which then gives you the night to get the feel of France and the whole of the next day to make a start on your journey. Don't forget there is a one hour time difference and even with a morning crossing you can find it's lunchtime when you come off the train!
Perhaps take the motorway from Calais and stop at Baie de Somme services, one of the very few aires on motorways which is safe. That gets you an hour from Calais and only a couple of hours further to then start coming off the toll and into the Loire area.
ACSI book is well worth buying but end of August the cheap rates might not apply as you are still in peak season.

Many places to see - don't try to make a firm plan but just select two or three general areas - you will not be disappointed  

Alan


----------



## Kaytutt

To make the most of our annual leave We will be travelling to Folkestone Friday evening after work so should get there quite late, we are intending to book the 5:20am train so will have a clear day to drive Saturday


----------



## philoaks

> To make the most of our annual leave We will be travelling to Folkestone Friday evening after work so should get there quite late, we are intending to book the 5:20am train so will have a clear day to drive Saturday


Parking on the French side is much easier. I'd be tempted to get a late evening train and then head for Cite d'Europe for a few hours sleep before you hit the road on Saturday.


----------



## Chas17

Don't forget your dog needs tapeworm treatment between 24 and 120 hours before re entry to UK.


----------



## gaspode

> will have a clear day to drive Saturday


In that case, if you don't mind a longish drive (about 6 hrs) and using the autoroutes, you should be able to make the Loire by Saturday teatime. If you want to stop halfway there are plenty of aires and campsites, here is one we often use:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1468

If you do make the Loire on Saturday, my choice for the first night would be Amboise, the municipal is good and there is an aire alongside if you prefer (or if the municipal is closed for the night).
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2393

Sunday morning would then consist of a leisurely stroll round the huge Sunday market along the riverside followed by a coffee and cake in one of the cafe's under the walls of the chateau - magic. 8) 
After a nap you can then sit back on Sunday evening and plan the week ahead.


----------



## pippin

I second that. (edit: the post by Philoaks of Bridgend)

Cité €urope parking just by Carrefour (and the Police National HQ) is invariably our first and always our last night. 

So easy to stock up.

It is only 5 minutes from Le Tunnel and is a very safe and quiet place to spend the night.

PorTalbot straight to the tunnel, cross over, no worrying about where to sleep, as there is on the UK side.

Oh, and when you go into Carrefour in the morning to get the croissants, pains au chocolate or better still those almond filled things - sign up for a Carrefour loyalty card.

Gives you discounts in all their Hyper/Super/Marché stores.


----------



## Kaytutt

Our friends have already made their booking for the early morning train. We want to travel with them as we may stay together for a day or two before they head for Italy 

They plan to park up at the terminal Friday night, is that not possible? I think they have done that before


----------



## lalala

You can't park up at the terminal for the Tunnel. The most they will allow before your train time is 2 hours. We've arrived early before and they have said to take the two hour slot or go away and come back. And there isn't really anywhere convenient to go away to. I'm sure that with this amount of time in advance of your crossing you would be able to change it. 
llala


----------



## 91502

Hi
Good advice so far but I would suggest getting the co-pilot app on your ipad, in my opinion better than any stand alone satnav.
Get a couple of old mobile phones or cheap £10 new ones and buy 2 toggle sims. Free to recieve calls and 3p a minute to make them, plus you get a uk number for people back home to call you. Then duvert all calls from your iphones to toggle and leave them at home to avoid accidentally running up huge bills updating apps etc in the background. For your ipad pop into the SFR shop at cite D'europe and buy a sim for about a tenner with a couple of days data included then I would go for a €30 top up which will give you a months usage and plenty of data for your trip. You can get €9 for a week but it doesn't include as much data and we have run out before the week is up before. Take your passport and have a French address ready, it can be anything even a campsite as they don't check, SFR are the only provider who don't insist on proof of address. 
I am not sure where the caravaners are planning to stop before you cross, it's not easy for the tunnel and certainly not for free in a caravan without paying for a site which you will have to leave at silly o'clock to get there for a 5.30 train. 
Once over the channel it's a different world for MH's compared to caravans, you can easily stay for two weeks in nicer locations for less than they will spend on one nights site fees. As well as aires we use France Passion to give plenty of flexibility and can count the times we have needed to pay for a campsite in many years of touring France on one hand.
Best advice of all is don't make rigid plans as you won't stick to them, the amount of times we have set off for one area then ended up in another for better weather proves this. Our fall back has always been that if all of France has bad weather it will still be hit and sunny in provence.
Happy travelling.
James


----------



## Kaytutt

Thanks James. I've bought a sim when visiting Portugal so hoped to do the same in France. A French address won't be a problem, we have friends living there.

I'll talk to our caravanning friends again about their travel plans, they had mentioned that last year they'd stayed on a nearby site in Folkestone but that there were lots parked up at the terminal when they got there hence their plan for this year. Perhaps they don't realise it's a 2 hour limit

If we got a late Friday journey instead would a caravan be able to stop overnight at any of the places mentioned before?


----------



## philoaks

Hi Kay. I've often seen caravans parked up at Cite d'Europe when we've been there. Caravans aren't normally allowed at proper aires but that doesn't seem to apply in this case.


----------



## drcotts

There are some things about france that may trip you up that I have found such as

When entering a built up area there will be pedestrian crossings every 20m. the locals will just step out even if they see you coming

People park anywehere in france even across ped crossings or in central reservations etc.

Road works - no coning off for miles in france - they just build a barricage round it and put a pick up on the hard shoulder with a big flashing arrow.

Detours. The "Route barree" means you aint going down here - find another route - this is where you will need a sat nav

Speed limits - you get reminded enetering most villages and you will probally be going too fast - put some tippex on your speedo for 55kph, 70 and 90 kph it can be scraped off afterwards with a wooden peg leaving no visible damage

Villages - its like sunday between 1 and 3 cos everyones at lunch so dont expect shops to be fully open around these times


These are just things that you will find yourself but it good to know before hand


Enjoy it you will - well jelous now

Phill


----------



## fdhadi

We take a George Foreman with us. This saves on gas when on hook up and can be used outside (extension lead) when your not allowed to have bbqs.


----------



## Kaytutt

fdhadi said:


> We take a George Foreman with us. This saves on gas when on hook up and can be used outside (extension lead) when your not allowed to have bbqs.


We've got an electric hotplate on the hob but I thought I may take the slow cooker with us. A grill is a good idea also, thanks


----------



## barryd

You definitely want to get a sat nav like a TomTom. If you get to grips with www.campingcar-infos.com you can download all the Aires (and not just for France) for it for free. There is also an offline version of that website you can buy for €10.

It's probably worth getting the All the Aires book as well. Between the two I doubt you will need anything else although you should be in ACSI season by then for most sites so that might be worth investing in if you want the odd campsite but you may find Municipals just as cheap if not cheaper than ACSI by September.

Now this is only my opinion but if I only had two weeks I don't think I would bother with the Loire and I would head straight for the Dordogne with a stopover en-route around Angers on the Loire. There are some nice places on the Loire like Samuer as mentioned and the Gardens at Villandry are stunning but the Chateau is nothing special. The Loire just doesn't do it for me though. A bit flat.

There are some fantastic Chateaus in the Dordogne region and for my money for a short trip I would just head there.

For two weeks this would be my itinerary.

Brantome and Bourdielles. Big Aire at Brantome in town and a quiet 5 pitch aire just 1km north of the town by a dealer with hookup and services for €5 in an honesty box. Good Aire at Bourdielles. Both lovely places to visit, Brantome is very touristy, Bourdielles 8 miles up the road less so.

Head south via Perigueux (biggish town) down to Tremolat. cracking little village with a good little Aire on a large deep part of the river and some interesting villages to see in that area

Head south and visit Belves then carry on to Biron. The Aire at Biron if you catch it right is delightful. Big grassy field under the shadow of Chateau Biron. IF your there in September it's the Rutting season and the place is full of Stags. Can get a bit scary.

Back up north through Belves again and back to the D703 main Dordogne road taking in Chateaux Des Milandes, Baynac et Cazenac, Chateaux de Castelnaud and ending up at Le Roque Gageac. Personally however I don't like the Aire at Le Roque Gageac. Always packed and it's a busy area. I prefer the one 3 miles east of there at Montefort Vitrac. It's worth going over the river after Roque Gageac and visiting the hill top village of Domme. There is an Aire there as well. Great views.

The Aire at Montefort Vitrac is ideally situated for a visit to Sarlat where you can either take the van or if you have bikes it's about 3-4 miles. Lovely Chateaux at Montefort as well but not open to the public. Just a mile down the narrow road from the Aire there is a lovely part of the Dordogne for swimming and at Port Vitrac you can rent a Kayak and go down the river visiting most of the places I mentioned above. If you haven't kayaked before this is a very easy part of the river to have a go on.

North of Sarlat (and you could do this on the way down or make a detour) is the stunning village of St Leon sur Vezere. There is a great little Aire for €5 or a superb little municipal with hookup right on the river for about €10. The Vezere valley is a nice place and a good detour.

If you still have time after that lot you could head south East from Sarlat and into the Lot and visit Rocamadour which is one of the biggest tourist attractions in the area. Free Aire at the top of the village but no services. There are plenty of sites though as well. About 9 miles north east of Rocamadour are the caves of Gouffre de Padirac http://www.gouffre-de-padirac.com/. Now I don't normally go in for that kind of thing but this is just awesome. You need to be fairly fit though as there is a lot of steps. I think you cover about 2km underground including some of it in a boat!

That lot should fill in two weeks easy!

A few Photos

The Aire at Biron. Fantastic if the weather is good. Watch out for the Stags though!

[fullalbumimg:efb84210ca]1153[/fullalbumimg:efb84210ca]

The little deserted municipal and St Leon Sur Vezere

[fullalbumimg:efb84210ca]1161[/fullalbumimg:efb84210ca]

The Aire at Montefort Vitrac near Sarlat and Le Roque Gageac. Last time we were there they were working on it and only half of it was open. Sometimes the vans park sideways on rather than longways like in the photo.

[fullalbumimg:efb84210ca]1177[/fullalbumimg:efb84210ca]

Swimming beach just down the lane from the Montefort Aire.

[fullalbumimg:efb84210ca]1185[/fullalbumimg:efb84210ca]

Le Roque Gageac

[fullalbumimg:efb84210ca]1169[/fullalbumimg:efb84210ca]

Rocamadour

[fullalbumimg:efb84210ca]1193[/fullalbumimg:efb84210ca]


----------



## fatbuddha

I would say that a sat-nav is NOT essential if you can read a map (use the Michelin ones for France)

we have driven for many years in France using the Michelin maps and for an overview of where to go you really can't beat them - a sat-nav is fine for detailed route directions and fine detail but a map just gives a better zoomed out view of the country and it's regions

if you have an iPhone 4 or 5 then download Co-pilot for it as it works on the phone's GPS when travelling and you don't need a mobile connection. but bear in mind that Co-pilot won't work on an iPad without an internet connection as it has no inbuilt GPS so needs the internet to get the location.

there's been lots of advice from others but from someone who's been driving in France for near 40 years, just go and enjoy the country.


----------



## Kaytutt

Barry, thank you for all that information, it must have taken ages to write and I really do appreciate it as well as all the other advice from people in this thread

I wish I could go for longer than two weeks but Phill gets just 20 days annual leave per year and has to use some of those at Xmas so we are limited to shorter trips until retirement.

Someone from the forum has very kindly offered to lend me a satnav so I'll probably take them up on that offer and use it as a trial to decide whether I need one or not - but I do like maps.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

For views of Aires in France -

www.youtube.com/user/keithchesterfield

www.carolweaver.co.uk - corconx

www.aire-service-camping-car-panoramique.fr


----------



## Garcia

The only reason for a satnaff is if you need a specific address . The Michelins are fine . I've seen so many people stuck in villages with caravans, HGVs , and MHs and they all say "....but the satnav told me to come this way..." 
USE A MAP its just easier!

Personally, i would disagree with Barryd. For your first time in France I wouldn't try to make the Dordogne unless you want to spend a lot of time driving.....see the northern bit....stay north of the Loire , get used to the country and then head south NEXT year. You've only got 2 weeks!!!!!. You could spend 2 weeks in the PAS DE cALAIS! (well....maybe not..........!!??)

There should be no problem with your gas . It really shouldn't be cold enough in the first week of Sept to need gas heating. 
And if you run out...pop into an Intermarch or another supermarket and buy a FRENCH bottle.....you can use it next year if there's still gas left when u get home!
Pricey as a one off , but if you come over a lot , it's really no more than refilling back in UK.
(and you can always sell it to another motorhomer if you need to!!!)

Enjoy it.. France can be awesome......you'll love it.....

Garcia


----------



## lalala

Hi Kaytutt
reading DRCotts' post reminded me of something you will need to watch out for. There are still a lo of villages and towns that have 'priorite a droits'. in other words even if you are in the main road any vehicles coming in to that road from the right have precedence over you. We have increasingly noticed signs going up stating that this is the case. They often say 'priorite a droite en agglomeration', or in the central area. Not all villages have a sign up, we know one with no sign but it is still priority to the right. Lots of French people don't take the priority they re allowed but some do, and we have seen them come out of side road at speed hardly bothering to look.
We just take care in any village or built up area.
What was said about pedestrians on crossings, well again take especial care if there is no crossing as pedestrians have right of way across a road if there is no crossing within (I think) 50m and as long as they have indicated they want to cross. This indication is not set down so I reckon the French could do anything and say they had indicated to cross. Again be careful and you'll be ok.
have a good time,
lala


----------



## fatbuddha

> What was said about pedestrians on crossings, well again take especial care if there is no crossing as pedestrians have right of way across a road if there is no crossing within (I think) 50m and as long as they have indicated they want to cross. This indication is not set down so I reckon the French could do anything and say they had indicated to cross. Again be careful and you'll be ok.
> have a good time,


I would say that is not especially a French issue but could happen in any country where someone steps out into the road with the intention of crossing. watching out for pedestrians in any country should be part of general road awareness

and to an extent Garcia is right - there is lots to see/do in Northern France and you don't need to head to the Dordogne. the problem with France is that there is so much of it compared to the UK and even now we haven't visited every part that we'd like to.


----------



## barryd

I am waiting for Trev (Teemyob) to come on as he will tell you he can be in Outer Mongolia in 2 days from Calais and that the Dordogne is definately not too far!

The thing is (again IMO) you have to have a bit of a hike from Calais to get anywhere worth seeing. Even Normandy and Brittany which are the only regions I would bother with oop North are the best part of a days drive once you have got your first French Breakfast out of the way and walked the hound. Most of Northern France is a bit dull (again IMO).

The other thing of course is the weather. If you want a tan you have much more chance of settled "holiday" weather in the Dordogne.

Maybe use the Toll roads for as far as Rouen as that bits a bit slow. You should be able to suss out on the sat nav the journey times and if its worth using the toll road or not. Depends what you want. Normandy and Brittany are fantastic but it may well chuck it down!


----------



## Kaytutt

KeithChesterfield said:


> For views of Aires in France -
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/keithchesterfield
> 
> www.carolweaver.co.uk - corconx
> 
> www.aire-service-camping-car-panoramique.fr


Thanks Keith, I had a look at some of those yesterday after reading through some older posts, they're great


----------



## Kaytutt

I did think about travelling the North first, especially as we have friends living near Saint-Sever-Calvados but they are going to be back in Wales at the time we visit.

We're not particularly concerned about distance driving nor driving in a foreign country, we've done quite a lot of it and we (nearly) always enjoy the journey as much as the end destination

We've had some driving challenges in the UK, driving two miles down a country lane in the dark to be confronted by a bridge too narrow to cross being one of them (we missed the signs).

The Dordogne has been on my bucket list for a long time and I like warm weather so we will definitely end up there but we're not that worried if it takes a couple of days ambling along to arrive

Thanks again everyone for the advice, it's all very helpful


----------



## Garcia

The "prioritie a droit" seem to be on the increase ....certainly down here in the south. After years of gradually adopting the Northern European standard , the French seem to think that " P. A D" Slows traffic down in town and village centres. personally I think it just adds to confusion. You'll still find old people that give way to you when they are ON a roundabout (as used to be the norm...) .
Now, when in a town...if it's on your right hand...watch it !! It might just have priority.

Barryd's right in that you can make it south in one drive. And you'll be more sure of decent weather south of the Loire , but there's a lot to see in the north....just enjoying the change of culture if you've never been before will , I'm sure be enough for you.
I still occasionally drive from here in the Languedoc to Calais (1000 km ....600 miles) in one go . Easier in a car, I'll do it in the van if I have to! but that means paying tolls , and a long trip if I stop for the dogs every few hours ....I'd rather take my time........
Garcia


----------



## fatbuddha

> I still occasionally drive from here in the Languedoc to Calais (1000 km ....600 miles) in one go . Easier in a car, I'll do it in the van if I have to!


we still do the 1000km drives in one go in the m/h if we're off skiing - all about maximising time on the slopes vs travel time. with 2 of us driving it's no deal and we only stop for fuel and the odd pee/coffee stop, otherwise it's crack on. but sometimes we will take our time and have an overnighter en route....

talking of which - must get the ski trip for early April sorted....


----------



## barryd

Mind you, having said all that and sending Kaytutt down to the Dordogne in an afternoon I seldom drive more than 40 miles in day. It took us two weeks to get to Jura last summer. 

Sometimes you get up, mess about, have something to eat, think about lunch, spend three hours having lunch and then think about opening the bar for an early evening tipple. Not much time for driving.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I'd like to add another point about satnav. We love maps too and if I could only have one or the other I'd have a map, much more interesting to pore over before and after the trip. Maps, however are only good if you have the right one with you when you need it and although a general road map will show all the main routes to get you from area to area it is not very good at helping you to find your way through or around towns. If we visit a town or city we like to buy a local map, or pick up a plan de ville free from the tourist office. These help us to find our way around and they make good cheap souvenirs, but they're no help in finding our way there in the first place.

We like both the Dordogne and the Loire areas but would only try to do one or the other in 2 weeks. I sympathise about having so short a time away. Although we're retired we never go away for more than 3 weeks as that's about as long as we feel we can leave the cats and the garden. 


Chris


----------



## Kaytutt

> Mind you, having said all that and sending Kaytutt down to the Dordogne in an afternoon I seldom drive more than 40 miles in day. It took us two weeks to get to Jura last summer.
> 
> Sometimes you get up, mess about, have something to eat, think about lunch, spend three hours having lunch and then think about opening the bar for an early evening tipple. Not much time for driving.


I can see us doing the same!


----------



## alexblack13

You folks have me drooling here..... :roll: 

Not done much in France with the MH but loads on the Motorcycles & reading the posts, I just can't wait..

You should also think about the passion France 'aires' too though.

Al' ... 8)


----------



## SNandJA

SATNAVs are fantastic when travelling through large towns and especially cities especially the type that split the screen and show which lane to be in. They often come with an audible beep if you exceed the speed limit for the road you are using which can be useful. (NB. speed camera warning however should be disabled for France but if you get a new one you'll probably find it hasn't got this feature enabled for France)
Be careful in some French cities which often have car only lanes which have height limited underpasses.
Every town/village has a speed limit. Be aware that urban speed limits begin at the town or city sign (not always where the first 50km/h sign is situated), usually denoted by a white name panel with a red border, and the limit ends where the name panel has a diagonal black bar through it. It is still 50km/h for vehicles over 3.5 tonnes in urban areas where the 50 km/h sometimes increases to 70 km/h.
Loire and Dordogne in two weeks possibly too much to take on 14 days less realistically 2 to get there and back.
Cite Europe has indeed an overnight stopping area for Motorhomes or in France you now have a "Camping Car"!
Supermarkets and Hypermarkets are great in France as there are usually no parking restrictions or car park fees/tickets.
Consider a Low Season Discount Scheme like
Camping Cheque
or ACSI
Camping Cheque have a chip and pin type card which you preload before you go and we use in conjunctions with Aires when touring. You get a pitch and electric for two people for 16 Euro per night. So using a CC site every now and then allows you to access washing machines and longer showers!
Enjoy it - France is fantastic for "Camping Cars"

Steve


----------



## SNandJA

Two Loire Chateaux stand out for me
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY

"For those who have a passion for gardens, then Chateau de Villandry is for you as it has the most spectacular gardens! Completed in 1536, the chateau was built in a Renaissance style by Jean le Breton, one of François I’s Finance Ministers. Frog and I had a lovely stroll in the gardens"

CHATEAU DE CHAMBORD:

"Built as a hunting lodge for François I, Château de Chambord is one of the finest examples of the Renaissance architecture in France. It took over 30 years to build during the 16th century. To me, it’s one of the most extravagant châteaux with elaborate rooftop of 800 sculpted columns and over 440 rooms and 85 staircases, making it the largest château in the Loire Valley."

Chinon and Saumur are two towns of interest but to be honest you can't really fail in the Loire to see some sites. Saumur produces excellent sparkling wines which we think match some Champagnes and are usually less than 5 Euro a bottle.

Then next year do the Dordogne and Domaine de Soleil Plage is a lovely campsite with good facilities and access to easy canoeing down the Dordogne where they take you up river drop you off and you can canoe back to the campsite without the adrenalin rush of the Ardeche!
Steve


----------



## ChrisandJohn

…and there's a great aire at Villandry, just across the road from the chateau.



Chris


----------



## aldra

Kay

You will just love it

Relax and just enjoy , no matter how far you get this time there is always the next trip and the one after

We are back in May/June

So unfortunately is the hound from hell :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Kaytutt

Luckily I dont have a hound from hell although she can sound pretty ferocious for a little snip of a thing and she has no fear at all.

She also stands on the drivers seat and puts her two front paws firmly on the horn if we attempt to leave her in the van alone :roll: :roll:

We thought we'd come up with a solution by turning the drivers seat to face the living area and tilting the seat back against the wheel so she couldnt get to the horn but she still managed it somehow


----------



## 91502

fatbuddha said:


> if you have an iPhone 4 or 5 then download Co-pilot for it as it works on the phone's GPS when travelling and you don't need a mobile connection. but bear in mind that Co-pilot won't work on an iPad without an internet connection as it has no inbuilt GPS so needs the internet to get the location.


Not quite true, a 3G iPad has built in gps and works well with 3G turned 
off (no internet connection).

James


----------



## SNandJA

barryd said:


> You definitely want to get a sat nav like a TomTom. If you get to grips with www.campingcar-infos.com you can download all the Aires (and not just for France) for it for free. There is also an offline version of that website you can buy for €10.
> 
> It's probably worth getting the All the Aires book as well. Between the two I doubt you will need anything else although you should be in ACSI season by then for most sites so that might be worth investing in if you want the odd campsite but you may find Municipals just as cheap if not cheaper than ACSI by September.
> 
> Now this is only my opinion but if I only had two weeks I don't think I would bother with the Loire and I would head straight for the Dordogne with a stopover en-route around Angers on the Loire. There are some nice places on the Loire like Samuer as mentioned and the Gardens at Villandry are stunning but the Chateau is nothing special. The Loire just doesn't do it for me though. A bit flat.
> 
> There are some fantastic Chateaus in the Dordogne region and for my money for a short trip I would just head there.
> 
> For two weeks this would be my itinerary.
> 
> Brantome and Bourdielles. Big Aire at Brantome in town and a quiet 5 pitch aire just 1km north of the town by a dealer with hookup and services for €5 in an honesty box. Good Aire at Bourdielles. Both lovely places to visit, Brantome is very touristy, Bourdielles 8 miles up the road less so.
> 
> Head south via Perigueux (biggish town) down to Tremolat. cracking little village with a good little Aire on a large deep part of the river and some interesting villages to see in that area
> 
> Head south and visit Belves then carry on to Biron. The Aire at Biron if you catch it right is delightful. Big grassy field under the shadow of Chateau Biron. IF your there in September it's the Rutting season and the place is full of Stags. Can get a bit scary.
> 
> Back up north through Belves again and back to the D703 main Dordogne road taking in Chateaux Des Milandes, Baynac et Cazenac, Chateaux de Castelnaud and ending up at Le Roque Gageac. Personally however I don't like the Aire at Le Roque Gageac. Always packed and it's a busy area. I prefer the one 3 miles east of there at Montefort Vitrac. It's worth going over the river after Roque Gageac and visiting the hill top village of Domme. There is an Aire there as well. Great views.
> 
> The Aire at Montefort Vitrac is ideally situated for a visit to Sarlat where you can either take the van or if you have bikes it's about 3-4 miles. Lovely Chateaux at Montefort as well but not open to the public. Just a mile down the narrow road from the Aire there is a lovely part of the Dordogne for swimming and at Port Vitrac you can rent a Kayak and go down the river visiting most of the places I mentioned above. If you haven't kayaked before this is a very easy part of the river to have a go on.
> 
> North of Sarlat (and you could do this on the way down or make a detour) is the stunning village of St Leon sur Vezere. There is a great little Aire for €5 or a superb little municipal with hookup right on the river for about €10. The Vezere valley is a nice place and a good detour.
> 
> If you still have time after that lot you could head south East from Sarlat and into the Lot and visit Rocamadour which is one of the biggest tourist attractions in the area. Free Aire at the top of the village but no services. There are plenty of sites though as well. About 9 miles north east of Rocamadour are the caves of Gouffre de Padirac http://www.gouffre-de-padirac.com/. Now I don't normally go in for that kind of thing but this is just awesome. You need to be fairly fit though as there is a lot of steps. I think you cover about 2km underground including some of it in a boat!
> 
> That lot should fill in two weeks easy!
> 
> A few Photos
> 
> The Aire at Biron. Fantastic if the weather is good. Watch out for the Stags though!
> 
> [fullalbumimg:e047c8ec9e]1153[/fullalbumimg:e047c8ec9e]
> 
> The little deserted municipal and St Leon Sur Vezere
> 
> [fullalbumimg:e047c8ec9e]1161[/fullalbumimg:e047c8ec9e]
> 
> The Aire at Montefort Vitrac near Sarlat and Le Roque Gageac. Last time we were there they were working on it and only half of it was open. Sometimes the vans park sideways on rather than longways like in the photo.
> 
> [fullalbumimg:e047c8ec9e]1177[/fullalbumimg:e047c8ec9e]
> 
> Swimming beach just down the lane from the Montefort Aire.
> 
> [fullalbumimg:e047c8ec9e]1185[/fullalbumimg:e047c8ec9e]
> 
> Le Roque Gageac
> 
> [fullalbumimg:e047c8ec9e]1169[/fullalbumimg:e047c8ec9e]
> 
> Rocamadour
> 
> [fullalbumimg:e047c8ec9e]1193[/fullalbumimg:e047c8ec9e]


The swimming beach in this post is where the canoe hire is near the Camping De Soleil Plage in the Dordogne.


----------



## fdhadi

Have agree with barryd, the weather in Northern France is much like the uk. Some very nice places but you could be down on a beach next to the med with sunshine in a day and a half / 2 days no problem.


----------



## SNandJA

Dordogne near Sarlat and Camping Soleil Plage
Photos taken 9th September 2013


----------



## aldra

Whilst recommending the camping car website

How do you translate it to English on an iPad??

Sorry Kay I don't mean it to be off topic but you may have the same problem

I wouldn't mind buying the offline version but my French isn't up to it

Aldra


----------



## fantails

Aldra - use google chrome (free app) as browser instead of safari and it has "automatic" translation included. look at the top bar when anything loads and it asks to translate - say yes!
so although off topic, still close as use it all the time, especially when planning from non english websites (works brilliant on camping car-info.com)


----------



## barryd

> *fantails wrote: *Aldra - use google chrome (free app) as browser instead of safari and it has "automatic" translation included. look at the top bar when anything loads and it asks to translate - say yes!
> so although off topic, still close as use it all the time, especially when planning from non english websites (works brilliant on camping car-info.com)


It used to translate in other browsers, now as you say Google Chrome is the only one that works. Past this link into Chrome and it should translate. http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/accueil.php

What I often do when I am bored (which is frequently) before a trip is collect a selection of translated Aires for the areas I am visiting translated in Chrome and then print them / save them as PDF files in folders for specific areas so I can read them translated later off line although with SFR / FON in France and a wifi antenna its much easier to get online now and translate them live.

Some of the translated user comments are quite funny.


----------



## fatbuddha

JP said:


> fatbuddha said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you have an iPhone 4 or 5 then download Co-pilot for it as it works on the phone's GPS when travelling and you don't need a mobile connection. but bear in mind that Co-pilot won't work on an iPad without an internet connection as it has no inbuilt GPS so needs the internet to get the location.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite true, a 3G iPad has built in gps and works well with 3G turned
> off (no internet connection).
> 
> James
Click to expand...

quite right - I stand corrected. I have the non-3G version which doesn't have GPS. your 3G iPad is much like my iPhone.


----------



## happydays2

Just read all the comments on touring France and would just like to say THANKS to you all! We are off to tour France for 4 weeks in July - and its our first time abroad! Have had our MH for 3 years but only toured UK. Such a great help having every ones advice and ideas - can't wait to go!!!


----------



## TheNomad

happydays2 said:


> Just read all the comments on touring France and would just like to say THANKS to you all! We are off to tour France for 4 weeks in July - and its our first time abroad! Have had our MH for 3 years but only toured UK. Such a great help having every ones advice and ideas - can't wait to go!!!


You will be utterly and totally gobsmacked at just how motorhome friendly and motorhome welcoming the country is.

A free or very cheap Aire in just about every village and town, as well as millions of full blown campsites.

Add in the fantastic scenery, the relatively traffic free roads (stay off motorways if you can, you'll see and enjoy far more) and you'll love it. Certainly almost anywhere in the bottom half of the country is wonderful IMHO.

Easting out is however NOT cheap in our experience. We almost always buy food from supermarkets and eat in/outside of, the MH.

Go once, and you'll be hooked. And you'll wonder what all the fear and trepidation was about too.
Enjoy!


----------



## happydays2

Thanks TheNomad! Sounds perfect - we won't want to come home! Better get some planning sorted  . Just for starters is it generally cheaper to travel by ferry rather than tunnel? We are planning to visit friends for a couple of days in The Dordogne, but thats all we've planned so far.


----------



## cronkle

happydays2 said:


> Thanks TheNomad! Sounds perfect - we won't want to come home! Better get some planning sorted  . Just for starters is it generally cheaper to travel by ferry rather than tunnel? We are planning to visit friends for a couple of days in The Dordogne, but thats all we've planned so far.


That sounds about the right level of planning to me.

We use Tesco points for the tunnel normally.


----------



## Zebedee

Try the Lot and the Vezere. Just as nice but a bit less touristy!

Nomad is right about the cost of food in France. It never has been cheap though - many of us rave on about how delicious it is, then come home and look for the cheapest 2-for-the-price-of-one meals and wonder why it's crap! :roll: 

If we want to eat out we do it at lunchtime. The menus are often pretty much the same as in the evening, and a whole lot cheaper.

Then get the griddle out for a bacon butty in the evening - but only if you have brought bacon from home. The French are not good at bacon. :roll: 

Dave


----------



## peter21

It is very easy to change your tunnel booking...just phone the number on the booking email and be prepared to pay a small surcharge if the slot you are moving to is more expensive than the previously booked slot. I don't know whether there is currently a charge for changing to an equally priced slot....in the past we have done this for free.

There is a well signposted car park on the right for pet owners before you get to the main eurotunnel pay booths; here they check the pets microchip and passport. Easy and friendly process when we returned to the UK two weeks ago.


----------



## Kaytutt

Well I've booked Le Tunnel for August 30th    

Ive got passports, dog passports, lists of vets, suggestions for destinations, suggestions for routes, suggestions for aires, hi vis jackets, paperwork (original and copies), spare bulbs, spare fuses, a spare tyre, AA cover, an iPad, Euros, red triangles, a motorhome, the dog

Have I forgotten anything?

oh, and I've got the driver.. :roll: :lol:


----------



## fatbuddha

> Have I forgotten anything?


gas alarm??? :wink:


----------



## 91502

A route avoiding certain other accident prone MH owners.


----------



## Kaytutt

Do I really need a gas alarm? I am worried now as I dont have one.. please reassure me :roll: 

JP, he's going East so we're going South :lol:


----------



## aldra

You definitely need a gas alarm

Have you not been listening ??

Most members are gassed

Could be due to partners or pets

But gassed you will be

Mark my words

However I don't charge for the hound from hell

He will detect any gas attack

How long do you want him for???

:lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## 91502

No


----------



## Kaytutt

aldra said:


> You definitely need a gas alarm
> 
> Have you not been listening ??
> 
> Most members are gassed
> 
> Could be due to partners or pets
> 
> But gassed you will be
> 
> Mark my words
> 
> However I don't charge for the hound from hell
> 
> He will detect any gas attack
> 
> How long do you want him for???
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Ive got my own lunatic to deal with and our dog is nuts too :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt

JP said:


> No


oh go on, you know you want to :wink:


----------



## aldra

And just what do you mean JP 

No

Since when have you been a guru 

She obviously needs a gas attack preventative

We all know we are gassed attacked on a regular basis

Especially when insurance is involved

And anyway back off 

I have a gas attack preventative hound

I'm offering him for free
Well you need to feed him

He is a living creature

I've poked him a few times, yes he is alive

His teeth and temper is amazing 8O 8O 

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer

Do remember to STOP properly (officially 3 secs) at designated intersections (including just a white line across the road) or you could get hauled up by le flic.

Remember to say Bonjour M'Sieur, Bonjour Madame, Merci M'sieur etc the French consider it impolite if you simply say "Bonjour" and "Merci". They will even greet you at the toll-booth.

At the supermarket use a basket don't take a trolley, you'll end up buying more than you can eat - it all looks so delicious!

Wine festivals start at the supermarkets in Sept and you can buy boxes of (6) really fine wines at good prices. If you don't know what to choose, buy the ones with the highest alcohol content - they will be good even at the lower price end and look out for the "award winner" labels. You can't go wrong.

Buy standard baguettes at government controlled prices and save a bob or two plus it's like no other bread in the world!

Check meteo-france on the internet so you know which way to head if the weather turns wet.

Enjoy it Kay!! Bonne route!


----------



## aldra

Kay

Go for it

You will have a fantastic time

No one will gas you

The chance of being robbed is off the scale into zero

Have a lovely holiday

And come back and tell us about it

We have done it loads of times never ever even had an inkling of a problem

Enjoy

Aldra


----------



## 91502

Where south are you heading for?
It is worth checking vets prices at different locations on your route home as prices vary.
We had to pay €75 in the south last visit as we were doing the drive back in one go overnight but have paid as little as €10 before.


----------



## barryd

Oi Tutts! You cannot go away now! Your in charge of Fruitcakes!

Anyway Ill be well south of you probably by the time you get to where your going so you should be alright. Thanks to my customer breaking the entire Internet (probably why this forum is slow) Im not really ready to go tomorrow but will be setting off now anyway.

I will be in France if anyone needs me.


----------



## aldra

I need you 
Adra :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt

We're not going all the way South, just heading in that direction, Dordogne is the very loose plan. Ive printed the list of vets put together by Keith (thank you) as well as the vets in France topic.

Fear not Dear Mr D I am only going for two weeks as I cant afford to take 3 months off work like some people  and I have my iPad on the 3 network so can use my 15gb allowance to keep the fruitcakes in order :lol: 

Do you have Find Friends on your iPhone? :twisted:


----------



## aldra

Kay

Relax

Ill keep the b *****s
In order 

I am very good. At that :twisted: :evil: 

Aldra

Sometimes it's just what you do :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt

aldra said:


> Kay
> 
> Relax
> 
> Ill keep the b *****s
> In order
> 
> I am very good. At that :twisted: :evil:
> 
> Aldra
> 
> Sometimes it's just what you do :lol: :lol:


Good luck, it'll be like herding cats :lol:


----------



## barryd

> *aldra wrote: *I need you
> Adra :lol:


Well you can chase me now on your new Scooter!











> *Kaytutt wrote: *]We're not going all the way South, just heading in that direction, Dordogne is the very loose plan. Ive printed the list of vets put together by Keith (thank you) as well as the vets in France topic.
> 
> Fear not Dear Mr D I am only going for two weeks as I cant afford to take 3 months off work like some people  and I have my iPad on the 3 network so can use my 15gb allowance to keep the fruitcakes in order :lol:
> 
> Do you have Find Friends on your iPhone? :twisted:


Dordogne is in the South Woman!!!

I Cant afford to take 3 months off either but I cant afford not to either. 

Anyhow. If houses are as cheap as JP reckons on the other channel Im gonna buy one and just not come back.

No I dont have "Find Friends App". Being a celeb I was advised by my agent (747) that it would just attract Stalkers!


----------



## aldra

No problem Kay

I can herd cats

I certainly can herd this lot

All pussycats

What a load of lovely pussycats

I digress

Worry not all will be well

Well wellish

Now Barry is gone

When the cats away the mice will play

Well I'm hoping they will

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt

The South - you can see the sea! Dordogne you can't so its South but not THE South, MAN!


----------



## aldra

Kay

Are you getting stressed??

Just head south

See the sea or not

Have a great time

Just find the river

If it's really hot you can dip in that

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt

aldra said:


> Kay
> 
> Are you getting stressed??
> 
> Just head south
> 
> See the sea or not
> 
> Have a great time
> 
> Just find the river
> 
> If it's really hot you can dip in that
> 
> Aldra


No I'm not stressed, it takes more than a banana split lookalike questioning my geographic knowledge to stress me, hard as nails I am :wink: :twisted:

We will have a great time, I cant wait to have two weeks off work let alone spend them in France


----------



## 91502

barryd said:


> *aldra wrote: *I need you
> Adra :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can chase me now on your new Scooter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kaytutt wrote: *]We're not going all the way South, just heading in that direction, Dordogne is the very loose plan. Ive printed the list of vets put together by Keith (thank you) as well as the vets in France topic.
> 
> Fear not Dear Mr D I am only going for two weeks as I cant afford to take 3 months off work like some people  and I have my iPad on the 3 network so can use my 15gb allowance to keep the fruitcakes in order :lol:
> 
> Do you have Find Friends on your iPhone? :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dordogne is in the South Woman!!!
> 
> I Cant afford to take 3 months off either but I cant afford not to either.
> 
> Anyhow. If houses are as cheap as JP reckons on the other channel Im gonna buy one and just not come back.
> 
> No I dont have "Find Friends App". Being a celeb I was advised by my agent (747) that it would just attract Stalkers!
Click to expand...

Loads of Brits desperate to come home, they all believed they could go to France and earn enough to live on but jobs are hard to find. You have the right idea being able to continue the job you already have. Most of them have done the work on the houses and run out of savings but cannot find work. Avoid British agents trying to sell to British clients as they charge a premium. Find an area and visit the local agents but remember you don't pay the prices you see your looking at offers of at least 25% less if not 50% Another place to look is http://www.leboncoin.fr this is how the French sell most things, eBay hasn't really taken off as it has here


----------



## TJBi

Bear in mind that 30 and 31 August is likely to be a busy weekend on French roads, with people returning from their holidays. Check out the bison-fute website for information and alternative routes.
There is some general information, including major roadworks, in a pdf available on that website. Unfortunately, this forum will not let me post the links.


----------



## autostratus

http://www.bison-fute.gouv.fr/maintenant,langen.html


----------



## HermanHymer

aldra said:


> Now Barry is gone
> 
> When the cats away the mice will play
> 
> Well I'm hoping they will
> 
> Aldra


Sandra! You are incorrigible... insatiable!


----------



## Penquin

> *HermanHymer said in a falsetto voice; * Sandra! You are incorrigible... insatiable!


but I like you......... 8O

Dave


----------

